

The Art of Staying Focused in a Distracting World (2013) - SandroG
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/06/the-art-of-paying-attention/309312/?utm_source=pocket2&amp;single_page=true

======
JohnLen
Everything on nature

------
markyc
lose smartphone

------
Singletoned
tldr;

------
subverting
Unplug internet.

